# Towing problems with a Volvo XC90



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 March 2013)

Hi all

I tow my Ifor Williams HB506 with my Volvo XC90. I have only towed it 3 times, once when I collected it from the dealers and twice with my cob inside. Unloaded it is fine but with the cob on board it feels like it is lurching backwards and forwards, even on a straight, flat road. Today the cob didn't want to load and she normally loads with glee. She travels ok and has never been an issue loading but I sold my lorry and downsized to the trailer. 

Has anyone had similar problems towing, either with an XC90 or another 4wd? I am not sure if it is the car, the trailer or the combination of both. The car is being serviced next week so will check with the dealer too. I don't want to spoil a good traveller. The lurching is so prounouced that even the passenger can feel it.

Thanks.


----------



## alainax (2 March 2013)

Which xc90 do you have?


----------



## Beausmate (2 March 2013)

Don't know about Ifors, but I had similar issues with my Rice trailer caused by knackered hitch dampers.  Lots of banging too!  Other causes could be worn/not heavy duty enough suspension components on the Volvo.


----------



## Baileyhoss (2 March 2013)

Have you checked your towball height. Nose weights. Tyre pressures for the trailer and car.  Check the damper action is as it should be. I think there is an instruction in the manual or online on doing this.  If any of these are out it can affect the trailer significantly. Good luck!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 March 2013)

alainax said:



			Which xc90 do you have?
		
Click to expand...

It's a D5 SE. Thanks for the suggestions, will check them all out tomorrow. Nothing on the trailer should be worn as it is brand new.


----------



## ROG (2 March 2013)

Volvo XC90 2.4 D5 SE 5D AUTO
Towing capacity 2250 kgs so should be able to cope with trailer and one cob very easily

Suggest checking out all what has been suggested so far


----------



## MrsNorris (2 March 2013)

Didn't have any problems with mine, towed like a train! Great car, really miss it.


----------



## Charem (2 March 2013)

My dad had an automatic xc90, we went to go pick up a horse 3 hours away and 5 mins round the corner from our destination it died! Sorry I don't know the technical term, basically all the power just went. Luckily we had a beat up old landy back home which dads OH drove over to tow it back.


----------



## mutley75 (2 March 2013)

Might seem too simple, it's not just your cob moving their weight backwards and forwards?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 March 2013)

Get the brakes checked on the trailer, I had this issue once when my brakes were sticking in transit and the Xtrail which normally towed my trailer and cob fine was feeling strained and horrid.

As soon as brakes were re-done everything went back to normal


----------



## foraday (3 March 2013)

You really need to somehow check everything-tyre pressures, shocks and how they are set up but I will let you know a big secret that Volvo did charge an arm and a leg to someone I know and it turned out to be something totally different!!!!

Sad to say although the XC90 is very very stylish SUV due to RPatz getting in and out of it with an unbuttoned shirt, the XC90 is NOT a towing nor an OFF road vehicle.  It has however, turned volvo in to a up market brand and a fashion status!!!!

It is by far the most safest urban chelsea tractor and most stylish too.

My friend had to have one just because Edward Cullen drove it!  She was gutted when he drove a different volvo in Breaking Dawn.

Anyway, long story short, they had lots of money and they ended up taking empty trailer and xc 90 back to volvo and told to sort it, which they did quite happily and did do all the pressures, fiddled with the shocks, tracking and all sorts!

One of the main issues is the XC90 is so heavy hence why it has limited 'off road' capabilities!  Hence why Edward Cullen runs and flies off road rather than use his lovely xc90!!! 

The petrol engine is rubbish fuel economy wise, the diesel is slightly better but still way under official figures!  The SE is only the 'mid range' engine as well.  

Now very frustrated as Volvo said they had done everything within its design capabilities!

Getting now a bad loader, my friend got a call to see what was going wrong being an international horse transporter.  After she sat with the person and nearly was sick and then she took over and drove it straight to the garage!  Filled up the tyre pressures to 39psi all round and then retrained the driver!

It turns out you have to change your driving as well!  The XC90 is as heavy as the old nissan patrols the old 3.5s that farmers used to have in the 80s, the work horse of the world before discos were invented.

So you have a very very heavy vehicle with a mid range engine unless you have the higher specs, the torque on it is what is causing the lurching, so up the tyre pressures!  And the tyres all round not higher at the back and lower at the front.  

Needless to say she just charged £200+vat whereas Volvo had charged up to this point over £2500+vat!

Slow the driving down as if you are driving a heavy lorry!  Always have the psi to 39 depending upon what tyres you have.  All the volvo forums are full of help and info on the right psi's and work out what is right for your driving style, your load and the heaviness of your vehicle.

Oh and not to forget, having your cardboard cut out of Rpatz of course with his shirt unbuttoned!

Good luck!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (3 March 2013)

I am guessing that Foraday doesn't like XC90's .

Sadly I am so old that I am unsure who RPatz and Edward Cullen are - will ask Google and my teenage step-daughter . Thanks for the tyre pressure tips though. 

p..s we got the XC90 because we have 5 kids in total and needed 7 seats - and I refuse to drive a Discovery or Jeep. We quite like it but you are right about fuel economy and off-road performance.......it won't do a Green Lane!

Added post Google....hmmmmm, not my cup of tea, might try the books though!


----------



## galaxy (3 March 2013)

When was the last time your trailer was serviced?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (3 March 2013)

Hi Galaxy - it is brand new.....only done 3 trips, so not been serviced.


----------



## galaxy (3 March 2013)

I would see if you could tow it behind another car to see if its the same. To me it sounds more like a trailer brake problem than a car issue....


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (3 March 2013)

Great suggestion Galaxy - will try and beg or borrow another towing vehicle. Yard owner thinks it may be something to do with being an automatic and has suggested I use the semi auto function and try manual gear changes. Lots to try...


----------



## galaxy (3 March 2013)

I towed with an automatic shogun for years with no issues. 

A client of mine has an XC90 (although a manual). I have sat in the car while ages towed and its never been a problem.


----------



## LisaS (4 March 2013)

If you look at all the 7 seat 4x4's they all weigh a lot, even the Disco.
It's their weight which helps them tow heavy trailers safely.
Sure the XC90 won't be so off road capable, but pulling on the road they should all be the same.
I had a Mercedes E class estate and towed a ifor 505 no problem.
Automatics are also great for towing as the pull away and gearshifts are seamless.
I now have a Mercedes GL 7 seater 4x4 and will most probably receive the wrath for it not being a true off roader, but 98% of my driving is on the road with no horse box.
Although the trailer is new there is no mention if the cob is used to trailers or has always been in a lorry.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 March 2013)

Meant to add if brakes are fine and no other issues take the partitions out of the trailer and let cob have the full thing and see if that works. My older horse can no longer travel partitioned, he bangs around and eventually falls over (cant balance due to hock issues) but with the full trailer you dont hear a peep out of him


----------

